# errore svgalib [RISOLTO]

## strafacendo

```
make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/svgalib-1.9.19-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 92, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build kernel module!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

qualcuno sa perchè non ne vuole sapere di essere compilato?

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

 

Dovresti includere qualche altra riga di output nel post, cercando "a occhiometro" dove iniziano gli errori.

----------

## strafacendo

```
include/linux/fs.h:1620: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type

include/linux/fs.h:1626: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_mb'

include/linux/fs.h:1627: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:15:

include/linux/proc_fs.h:7:24: asm/atomic.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:15:

include/linux/proc_fs.h: At top level:

include/linux/proc_fs.h:44: error: syntax error before "off_t"

include/linux/proc_fs.h:45: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/proc_fs.h:48: error: syntax error before "off_t"

include/linux/proc_fs.h:48: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

include/linux/proc_fs.h:54: error: syntax error before "mode_t"

include/linux/proc_fs.h:54: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

include/linux/proc_fs.h:55: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `nlink'

...

...

...
```

randomaze: eliminata un pò di roba che allungava inutilmente il post...

----------

## strafacendo

non so per quale motivo ma ora ho anche problemi a postare, nell'anteprima il messaggio si vede bene, ma quando lo invio si vede come è nel post e non c'è nemmeno tutto.

----------

## blacksword

Io ti consiglio di fare un bel revdep-rebuil e poi riprovare a emergiare il pacchetto.

----------

## strafacendo

mi dici che fa quel comando? e cmq non ce l'ho!

----------

## Manuelixm

Non so se ti può essre utile, ma magari guarda qui:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=240844&highlight=svgalib

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> [code]
> 
> include/linux/fs.h:1620: error: invalid application of `sizeof' to an incomplete type
> 
> include/linux/fs.h:1626: warning: implicit declaration of function `smp_mb'
> ...

 

L'errore iniziale é ancora più su  :Rolling Eyes: 

il comando consigliato é: 'revdep-rebuild' (con la 'd' finale), e controlal che non ci siano problemi di dipendenze nell'aggiornamento.

Certo qui stai compilando un modulo del kernel e non credo che revdep-rebuild possa fare qualcosa.

Naturalmente il link /usr/src/linux deve puntare alla versione del kernel corretta.

Quali linux-headers stai usando? (le possibilità sono 'linux-headers' oppure 'linux26-headers')

----------

## strafacendo

```
ls -l

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   30 Dec 18 05:31 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 1032 Dec 18 05:23 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  784 Dec 23 04:24 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

```

scusa l'ignoranza ma non ho la più pallida idea di cosa sia "linux-headers" e "revdep-rebuild" mi manca

----------

## strafacendo

cmq per l'errore non so come postare la parte che manca perchè più su di così il terminale non va, c'è un modo per deviare l'output su un file di testo?

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> cmq per l'errore non so come postare la parte che manca perchè più su di così il terminale non va, c'è un modo per deviare l'output su un file di testo?

 

```
emerge svgalib &> file.log
```

revdep-rebuild é nel paccketto gentoolkit, installalo perché contiene anche una utility chiamata etcat con la quale puoi scrivere:

```
etcat -v linux-headers

etcat -v linux26-headers
```

e dopo incollare l'output.  :Wink: 

----------

## strafacendo

```
tux root # etcat -v linux-headers

[ Results for search key           : linux-headers ]

[ Candidate applications found : 9 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-kernel/linux-headers :

        [M  ] 2.0.40 (0)

        [M  ] 2.2.26 (0)

        [   ] 2.4.21 (0)

        [  I] 2.4.21-r1 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.4.22 (0)

        [M  ] 2.4.23 (0)

        [M  ] 2.4.25 (0)

        [M  ] 2.4.26 (0)

        [M  ] 2.6.99 (0)

tux root # etcat -v linux26-headers

[ Results for search key           : linux26-headers ]

[ Candidate applications found : 5 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

*  sys-kernel/linux26-headers :

        [M  ] 2.6.5 (0)

        [M~ ] 2.6.6-r1 (0)

        [   ] 2.6.7-r4 (0)

        [   ] 2.6.8.1 (0)

        [   ] 2.6.8.1-r1 (0)

```

appena finisce con svgalib posto anche quello

----------

## strafacendo

```
>>> Unpacking svgalib-1.9.19.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work [32;01m*[0m Applying svgalib-1.9.19-gentoo.patch ...

...

...

...

gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -I../include -I. -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o grlib.o ../gl/grlib.c gcc -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -I../include -I. -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -c -o driver.o ../gl/driver.c /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/temp/ccPMqMIK.s: Assembler messages: /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/temp/ccPMqMIK.s:99: Warning: using `%eax' instead of `%ax' due to `l' suffix /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/temp/ccPMqMIK.s:156: Warning: using `%eax' instead of `%ax' due to `l' suffix

...

...

...

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9'

CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:11, from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:7: include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory In file included from include/linux/types.h:13, from include/linux/kernel.h:13, from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:7: include/linux/posix_types.h:47:29: asm/posix_types.h: No such file or directory In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:13, from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:7: include/linux/types.h:14:23: asm/types.h: No such file or directory In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:13, from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:7: include/linux/types.h:18: error: syntax error before "__kernel_dev_t" include/linux/types.h:18: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `__kernel_dev_t'
```

randomaze: ho lasciato solo il "codice interessante"...

----------

## strafacendo

non ne vuole sapere il forum di farmi postare tutto il log.

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> non ne vuole sapere il forum di farmi postare tutto il log.

 

...mandami una mail, meglio  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Quando postiamo i log usiamo il bbcode cosi' si capisce di piu'[/MOD]

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> [MOD]Quando postiamo i log usiamo il bbcode cosi' si capisce di piu'[/MOD]

 

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> non so per quale motivo ma ora ho anche problemi a postare, nell'anteprima il messaggio si vede bene, ma quando lo invio si vede come è nel post e non c'è nemmeno tutto.

 

Credo che si sia scontrato con le dimensioni massime dei post... in ogni caso il post kilometrico é sacrificabile visto che non da informazioni significative. 

...adesso lo pulisco io ;-

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> ...adesso lo pulisco io ;-

 

Ok  :Razz:  . Non avevo capito che era arrivato al max della lunghezza

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9'
> 
> CC [M] /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.o In file included from include/linux/kernel.h:11, from /var/tmp/portage/svgalib-1.9.19-r1/work/svgalib-1.9.19/kernel/svgalib_helper/main.c:7: include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

Direi che succedono cose strane tra:

1 - la directory /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (che dovrebbe essere il kernel che stai usando)

2 - la directory /usr/src/linux (che dovrebbe essere un link simbolico al kernel che stai usando)

3 - la directory /usr/include/linux (che viene fuori dal pacchetto linux-headers, e in base al risultato di etcat si rifà al kernel 2.4.x)

Se i punti 1 e due sono corretti (nome del kernel, e link simbolico corretto) suggerirei di usare i linux26-headers.

----------

## strafacendo

seguito il topic  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1861185#1861185 ma non è cambiato niente, sempre lo stesso errore.

```

tux root # uname -a

Linux tux 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 #1 Sun Dec 19 18:25:41 GMT 2004 i686 mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP2000+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

tux root # 

```

```
tux src # ls -l

total 2

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root   30 Dec 18 05:31 linux -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root 1032 Dec 18 05:23 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r4

drwxr-xr-x  18 root root  784 Dec 23 04:24 linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9

tux src # 

```

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> seguito il topic  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1861185#1861185 ma non è cambiato niente, sempre lo stesso errore.

 

ci sarebbero anche i seguenti passi:

```
emerge -C linux-headers

emerge linux26-headers
```

ovvero la rimozione degli header del linux 2.4 e l'aggiunta di quelli del 2.6

----------

## strafacendo

se do 

```
 cd /use/scr/linux 
```

 sono dentro una directory, credo che sia perchè il link mi rimbalza da un'altra parte, ma magari mi sbaglio e sta qui il problema

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

> credo che sia perchè il link mi rimbalza da un'altra parte

 

Si, infatti é giusto.

----------

## strafacendo

```
Length: 35,628,066 
```

... sta scaricando, quando finisce vi faccio sapere

----------

## strafacendo

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   sempre lo stesso errore   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *strafacendo wrote:*   

>     sempre lo stesso errore    

 

Con "lo stesso errore" ti riferisci a:

```
include/linux/linkage.h:5:25: asm/linkage.h: No such file or directory 
```

nel caso stasera a casa vedo cosa dovrebbe esserci in quel file...

----------

## strafacendo

si il log è identico a quello precedente, le dimensioni sono le stesse, sfogliandolo cambia sono l'ora in cui si verifica l'errore.

----------

## strafacendo

ho ricompilato il kernel e riavviato... e magicamente questa volta ha compilato svgalib fino alla fine, credo che uno dei criceti con il saldatore che scrive sull'hard disk abbia preso l'iniziativa di girovagare per i fatti suoi e per questo emerge dava errore...

----------

## Manuelixm

Se seguivi il link che ti ho postato risolvevi prima, visto che lo dicevano.

----------

